# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Vibre za dječaka...

## -Sanja-

Sin od moje prijateljice koji ima 25 mjeseci je jučer pao s 2 m visine i hitno je helikopterom prebačen za Split. Mamu i tatu ne puštaju kod njega... Ima napuknuće lubanje i hematom, povremeno se budi.
Molim vas vibre za malog miša
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Arijana

:Heart:

----------


## miki_mef

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  da mali mis ozdravi

----------


## emily

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## seni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## egemama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Uh Bože! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## smoki

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vodenjak

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## momze

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## brigita2

Nadam se da će se brzo oporaviti i da će proći bez posljedica.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Arwen

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nitica

Mišić mali   :Sad:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## branka1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Amalthea

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## la11

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## buca

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Pingu

:Heart:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## josie

O Bože dragi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za snagu maleckom i roditeljima  :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

:Heart:

----------


## kovke

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saska7

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## anek

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## VedranaV

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## a zakaj

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Luna Rocco

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## ivory

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ASTRA

~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

Nek nam što prije ozdravi.   :Kiss:

----------


## irena2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Heart:

----------


## maria71

*~~  ~~* 
*~~  ~~* 
*~~  ~~*

----------


## Morwen

~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## anki

:Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

Ajooooooj!!! :( 
[/list]

----------


## LeeLoo

Ajooooj!!! :shock:   :Sad:

----------


## toma_06

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MajaMajica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

molim te javi čim nešto saznaš !!

----------


## spooky

sva sam se naježila..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## enna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enna

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Heart:

----------


## Natasa30

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Vanchy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malo sunce!!!

sanja, ima li nekih novosto od jutros?

----------


## tweety

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vibre za malo hrabro  :Heart:  
i   :Kiss:   u bubanu glavicu
 :Love:   za roditelje da izdrže ove teške dane

----------


## nikazd

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Veronik

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Veronik

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bomballurina

~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   ~~~~~~~~
Svakako nam javljaj! Kako strašno!

----------


## kraljica85

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
drž' se maleni!   :Love:

----------


## snoopygirl

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:   ozdravilica

----------


## bera

da nam brzo budu bolje
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

puno puno   :Love:

----------


## -Sanja-

To je u stvari maleni od jako dobre prijateljice od moje jako dobre prijateljice, tako da dobivam vijesti preko moje prijateljice. 
Svi smo potreseni. 
Za sada ništa novo. Mama je van sebe i ne može ništa suvislo ni reći tako da   je sve što znamo što je tata sinoć rekao.
Samo da taj hematom ne počne rasti.

----------


## ninet

Bice on dobro!
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Saki79

~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## makka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anchi pp

Za brzi oporavak
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana.m

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~
Da maleni brzo ozdravi   :Heart:  
Nego daj mi reci Sanjo od kuda je pao. kak je pao???
Strašno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## buby

~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## haribo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## jana

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Točkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Strašno.   :Sad:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Saint:

----------


## pcelica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pcelica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamasch

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## hrčkić

:Heart:

----------


## mamma san

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kraljica85

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lindsay

Neka se drži mali   :Saint:  , a i roditelji!   :Heart:

----------


## sabaleta

~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Love:   za malog mišića.

----------


## Maruška

:Heart:

----------


## enci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za maloga hrabroga lavica ~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit ce dobro ~~~~~~~

----------


## Arijana

:Heart:

----------


## enci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ineska

o moj bože...  :Sad:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## a zakaj

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Metvica

:Heart:

----------


## tweety

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## spooky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## marinna

:Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tinkie winkie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ciciban

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bruni

o Bože ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...uuhhh...svaki dan skicam ima li kakvih novosti.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kate

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Ana :-)

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Drži se maleni   :Love:

----------


## Janoccka

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Darijae

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da što prije ozdravi

----------


## ruby

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Bomballurina

~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

vibrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   :Love:

----------


## kraljica85

~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~

ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## ivory

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Barbara1

Velika   :Love:  da sve bude u redu 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

Sanja, ima li novih info ?

----------


## ivaa

:Saint:  *držim palčeve*

----------


## ms. ivy

nadam se da će se mali miš oporaviti   :Heart:

----------


## Andora

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

:Love:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## bruni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## daisy2005

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## makka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## -Sanja-

:D Maleni se probudio.
Miče nogicama i počeškao se po glavici.  :Heart:  
Liječnici su jako zadovoljni snimkama glavice. Rekli su da je pravo malo čudo.
Mama i tata mu čitaju priče, nažalost mogu ga vidjeti samo po 1 sat ujutro i popodne.
Još uvijek ne govori, ali bio je to veliki šok za tako malog kikića.
Iskreno se nadam da će biti dobro i puna sam optimizma.
Hvala vam svima na vibrama.  :Heart:  
Kad se vrate, obavezno ću dati roditeljima ove stranice dobrih želja dobrih ljudi

... još malo dobrih želja maloj obitelji za potpuni oporavak
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninet

Znala sam!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jos dobrih vijesti...  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Uh...rascmizdrila sam se...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kraljica85

SUPER!   :Love:  

evo još čarolije....

~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivarica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## anek

jupiiiiiiiii :D 

i dalje:

vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## pinocchio

miš mali   :Love:  

evo još:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Arijana

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tweety

> Miče nogicama i počeškao se po glavici.


:rasplač,raznjež:
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
vibrrreee, nježne, ali pune snage šaljem opet maloj bubanoj glavici.

----------


## Romina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Bravo, miš  :D !!!
~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~ za potpuni oporavak.

----------


## smoki

dage male oči
~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~
puno pusa i da brzo dođe kući

----------


## Njojza

:Heart:  evo ne vidim ekran od srece
puno puno puno vibri da sto prije ozdravi skroz i da pocne brbljati svoijm najdrazim   :Love:

----------


## a zakaj

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Love:

----------


## Ineska

> jupiiiiiiiii :D 
> 
> i dalje:
> 
> vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
> vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
> vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
> vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
> vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
> ...


i još  :D 

vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr
vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr  vibrrrrrrrrrrr   :Heart:

----------


## Lindsay

juhuuuu! samo neka obitelj bude čim prije zajedno!   :Love:

----------


## Vodenjak

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vodenjak

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## spooky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bomballurina

Prekrasno!!!!!   :Heart:  Stalno sam u mislima bila sa njim.


Ali...jako sam nesretna zbog tih sat vremena prije i poslije podne.


i još puno ~~~~~~~

----------


## macek

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..

----------


## buby

:Heart:

----------


## bruni

:Love:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maria71

~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## enci

lavic je premjesten u drugu bolnicu u kojoj roditelji mogu biti s njim
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## macek

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## macek

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Krasne vijesti!  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Saint:

----------


## Leina mama

> lavic je premjesten u drugu bolnicu u kojoj roditelji mogu biti s njim


Hvala Bogu!!!
Neka ga sad samo puuuno ljube.
A i mi im svima skupa šaljemo bezbroj pusica   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Anđeo mali!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Magy

~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Saint:

----------


## Vanchy

:D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vanchy

:D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nika

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Super vijesti  :D    :Heart:

----------


## stelerina

Za malog   :Saint:   i njegove m i t i njegov oporavak 
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TIGY

vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraam ... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## rvukovi2

Velike puse hrabrom malom misu  :Love:  
i jos malo vibri da sve bude dobro
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jeluška

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## makka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## apricot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nela

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## kraljica85

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vodenjak

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## -Sanja-

:D Maleni je stigao doma.
Doktori su rekli da je pravo malo čudo.
Nažalost još ne govori, ali se smije i guguće - ipak je to bio veliki šok za mišića.
Još uvijek ne hoda, ali svaki dan rade vježbe i dr. misle da će s vremenom sve biti u redu.
Hvala vam svima od srca za toliko dobrih želja.
Oprostite što se nisam javljala jer mi je na poslu bila ludnica.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Njojza

jupi jupi jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :D 
bravo za malo sunce
jos punoooooooooo vibri da brzo prohoda i progovori   :Love:

----------


## Barbara1

Ma bravo za malog miša,uskoro će sve biti u redu!
Šaljemo veliku veliku   :Love:   da ga mama i tata što prije love po kući i da ga ne mogu ušutkati

----------


## Paulita

Baš mi je drago da je doma! Pusa mišiću!  :Love:

----------


## mamasch

Hvala Bogu da je bebač stigao kući, sad će ubrzo sve biti OK.

Velika pusa hrabrom dečkiću   :Kiss:  

puno dobrih želja njemu i njegovim roditeljima

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lindsay

:D  Super!

----------


## lotti

i ja se pridružujem ljepim željama... :D   :Love:

----------


## makka

Super vijesti :D 
Veeelika pusa malom mišiću  :Love:

----------


## -Sanja-

:D Maleni je počeo govoriti!!!!!
VIbrrrrrrrrrr
Još malo cure malene nogice
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## sabaleta

za malene nožice 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## šmučka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Njojza

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

jos malo i sve ce biti po starom  :D

----------


## Paulita

Ma bravo!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Baš mi je drago da dobro napreduje.
Evo još dobrih vibri:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tweety

što se zbiva s nožicama, jesu li proskakutale
vibrrrrrr da jesu

----------


## ana.m

Evo da i ja malo vibram ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
Nije nas dugo bilo pa nismo mogli...

----------


## -Sanja-

Oprostite što se ne javljam. 

    :D Nogice su dobro.
Čuda se događaju.

Sutra idu na pregled u Zagreb, ja mislim na snimanje glavice.
Maleni je dobro.

Još malo vibrica da su nalazi u redu.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tweety

:Heart:   za malu zvrkastu glavu, i 
 :Heart:   za razigrane nogice

----------


## rvukovi2

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## betika31

:D 
Vibram

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## -Sanja-

Jučer sam srela mamu sretnu i nasmijanu.
Mali miš je odlično  :D 
Napokon je gotovo, svi nalazi uredni.
Svima hvala za dobre želje i vibre.
Haha, mi smo k'o Care Bears vibr vibr i pustimo dugice

----------


## LeeLoo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :D

----------


## LeeLoo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :D

----------


## Njojza

jupi jupi jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :D

----------

